
The Shady Cryptocurrency Boom on the Post-Soviet Frontier - sebastianconcpt
https://www.wired.com/story/cryptocurrency-boom-post-soviet-frontier/
======
sebastianconcpt
_In June 2017, Vitalik Buterin, the Russian-Canadian whiz kid developer of the
Ethereum cryptocurrency platform, reportedly managed to convince Putin of
blockchain’s charms during a chance meeting at a conference. Immediately,
analysts told Vice, the Russian state development and central banks both
launched blockchain projects._

